# Taxidermist theft



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

tazzymoto said:


> $200 is'nt much of a deposit on a bear rug, It will barely cover the tanning, I wont do a mount until i get at leas half down. How much is he charging you for the rug?


I think the rug was going to be about $800, I have never given him more than a couple hundred for anything he has done and am certainly glad i didnt give him more this time. Really... what difference does it make.


Paul i agree there could be a multitude of reasons for the lack of response, why should i be responsable for guessing which one it is.
Why should I be having to find him etc. At this point I have no choice but to assume he is a theif, he knows my number he knows where I live,
he knows i am trying to contact him. 

I think I will try and find the tannery,probably imposable, but i will attempt it.

Any of you outdoorsman double as an attorney?


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

2muchhp said:


> Any of you outdoorsman double as an attorney?


No..... but there are attorneys on here that double as outdoors man


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Your signature is a classic!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a very similar thing happen to me years ago. My taxidermist's first name was Tim. Please tell my your taxi's first name is NOT Tim.


----------



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

His name is not Tim.

I saw him in Home Depot Friday, aproached him, he would'nt even look at me. I asked him why has he not been in touch with me he stated he has been busy.What a bunch of crap, I said as much I could before he walked away he said he was going to have my hide to my Sunday I told him I was going to sue him(which I will) if he does not get me my hide...its Sunday 5:15 and no hide.
WHats the deal with him does he not have it?


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have sort of the same thing going on with a taxidermist named Tim. I was given a 10 month estimate and its been 1 year and 7 months. When I call its always we'll it'll be done in two weeks and so on. He is also in SE Michigan.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

bass70003 said:


> I have sort of the same thing going on with a taxidermist named Tim. I was given a 10 month estimate and its been 1 year and 7 months. When I call its always we'll it'll be done in two weeks and so on. He is also in SE Michigan.


My "Tim" told me six months on the phone. When I dropped it off he said it would be twelve months and to NOT call him be before then. It got my mount in about 2-1/2 to 3 years, and my skull was ready at 3-1/2 years.

Oh yeah, he was the president of the Michigan Taxidermist Association when I hired him. Nice, huh?

ALL of my work goes to Nancarrow's now. A little pricey, but the high quality justifies it. And always, always, always done on time or early!


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the feeling it was the same "Tim"....I just don't get it...Two years is a long time to wait. I have had two deer done in the time period I have been waiting for my other mount. They were both done within 4 months of dropping them off and they are amazing. I took them to a different place and I will stay with that place thats for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

2muchhp said:


> His name is not Tim.
> 
> I saw him in Home Depot Friday, aproached him, he would'nt even look at me. I asked him why has he not been in touch with me he stated he has been busy.What a bunch of crap, I said as much I could before he walked away he said he was going to have my hide to my Sunday I told him I was going to sue him(which I will) if he does not get me my hide...its Sunday 5:15 and no hide.
> WHats the deal with him does he not have it?


Feel ur pain 2much. Super bad experience here in BC with local taxy. Dropped off beautiful drake hoodie with very nice piece of drift wood along with picture of how I wanted it mounted. Wrote him deposit check n he said 8-12 months. Stopped in at ten months, zero progress. Nothing six months later. At this point Im mad as hell but now im forcing him to do something. Six months later, sorta done. He had it flying(I wanted sitting). My drift wood was gone. He claimed he never got it. My mount had about two inches of dust on it. Told him to shove it and that i wanted my deposit back. What really shocked me was in the mail two days later. If nothing else, get your $ back and never deal with him again. Itl come back around! Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

This really sucks there should be something we can do.
How can these guys rip us off and get away with it. I know if I dont get my hide I am going sue this guy for all its worth, piece of crap anyway...not even a phone call.


----------



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

I filed a claim and delivery case with the courts.We will see what happens, he was served paper a couple of weeks ago,I haven't heard anything yet. I will not rest until there are result,I refuse to be ripped off!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been in your shoes too. The guy I was dealing with was a very respected taxi with a large bussiness and I had used him several times in the past as he does awesome work. I dropped off a coyote to get mounted and as usual paid him up front for the entire job. I'm not sure what went wrong with him but it took me 4 years to get my yote back and that was only after I started a law suit plus threatened to put my story with his name out on the internet. In the end I received my mount and the work was excellant as usual but I never got a satisfactory explanation from him and told him I would never return.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

My hard luck story involved a taxi by the name of Ed Friend from outside of Marlette. He got me for a thousand dollars and six the most beautiful mounts of waterfowl I've ever taken. Never got my money or my mounts back as he was going through huge fraud, embezzlement and bankruptcy cases. It involved so many people that the prosecuting attorney wouldn't take more than 20 victims. I, too, considered him a "friend" and made the mistake of not getting involved earlier. Never again. 

2014 Ballot: YES for Conservation. No for Out Of State Money!!!


----------

